

How to compensate business advisors - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2004/02/how-to-compensate-business-advisors.html

======
zach
So, does anyone have any thoughts on how to compensate business advisors?
Apart from giving them $5,000 + $5,000 * X worth of stock (ah, that we would
all be so fortunate).

